# Pleasureflush



## Turbokittykat (Aug 16, 2017)

What does a BNIB Pleasureflush sell for at the moment, realistically?

I'm in the UK if that makes a difference.

Also, what's demand like for older pigments, from before the jars were made smaller?


----------

